# My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Music



## BurningDesire

A thread to discuss music from the animated series My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic (which you may have heard of if you spend time on the internet ). One thing that is kinda interesting about the background music in the show is that many times it includes parts of famous classical pieces, like Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries or Mozart's Eine Kleine Nacktmusik, or pieces that are obvious parodies of famous pieces like Ravel's Bolero, Dukas's The Sorcerer's Apprentice, and Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring (yeah, seriously). Its actually a pretty fun and enjoyable show if you're willing to be open-minded and not prejudge it just because its intended for kids.

For my first post, here's what the songs in the show would sound like if Schnittke or Ives was in charge of scoring it :3


----------



## Kopachris

As much as I love the show itself, the music is tailored to a purpose, at which it excels, but the background music doesn't really stand on its own (except a few short clips), and the songs are catchy and well-made, but not ambitious.

A series of themes, with no development, very "pop" sounding:





A bit more thematic variation, but no time to transition due to how the scene progresses:





I really like this theme, but again, it can't stand on its own without some filler to transition between cues:





This episode had some more fulfilling background music:





Probably because Discord's Theme and The Elements of Harmony Theme recur throughout, varied to fit the situation:





(Next post: songs)


----------



## Kopachris

The "Find a Pet" song and the "This Day" aria are probably my favorites. The singing is excellent and the orchestration is colorful, with just enough thematic variation to satisfy me. I had trouble with the VIb - V progression that recurs throughout the "Find a Pet" song at first, though. The lack of cadence just didn't sound like it belonged in a children's song. In that way, the "Find a Pet" song is probably the most ambitious, as far as keeping away from pop form goes. The "This Day" aria is interesting in that its form consists of an introduction, a series of themes which are each repeated exactly once, with variation, and a coda. Again, very colorful orchestration, and somewhat bombastic. The "Find a Pet" song seems reminiscent of a song from a Broadway musical, while the "This Day" aria, aptly called, is more operatic.


----------



## BurningDesire

heh, I wouldn't say I watch the show for the music, but the background music isn't bad for cartoon music, I enjoy the classical references in it, and I like some of the songs a fair amount. The "This Day Aria" is pretty cool, "Art of the Dress" is a fun one based in part on a Stephen Sondheim song (and Sondheim is brilliant ), and "Winter Wrap-Up" has the feel of a great 90s rock song.

And how could I forget "Smile Smile Smile"!? XD Its also got that 90s sound that I like, and I just love stuff thats so joyous and happy. Brings a smile to my face as fast as Beethoven's 6th


----------



## Kopachris

Eh, we'll run into the same problems with any film/TV music -- it can never stand on its own without extensive modification, and most of it can't hold a candle to classical music in terms of ambition and complexity.

Also, I think you and I are the only regular posters here who actually watch the show.


----------



## Sonata

I wouldn't say that film music can't stand on its own. Pan's Labyrinth and Memoirs of a Geisha are examples of excellent film scores that I think stand quite well on their own.


----------



## Kopachris

Sonata said:


> I wouldn't say that film music can't stand on its own. Pan's Labyrinth and Memoirs of a Geisha are examples of excellent film scores that I think stand quite well on their own.


Okay, well, most can't then.


----------



## BurningDesire

Sonata said:


> I wouldn't say that film music can't stand on its own. Pan's Labyrinth and Memoirs of a Geisha are examples of excellent film scores that I think stand quite well on their own.


And pretty much anything Ennio Morricone wrote.


----------



## Lunasong

I tried to listen to this music but I didn't get all the way through any of the clips.
For me, nothing beats the soundtrack music on animé series _Inuyasha_, recorded with full Western orchestra incorporating native Japanese instruments.
http://www.talkclassical.com/11321-kaoru-wadas-inuyasha-ost.html


----------



## BurningDesire

Lunasong said:


> I tried to listen to this music but I didn't get all the way through any of the clips.
> For me, nothing beats the soundtrack music on animé series _Inuyasha_, recorded with full Western orchestra incorporating native Japanese instruments.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11321-kaoru-wadas-inuyasha-ost.html


Japan is a wonderful place for music. The MLP music is far from a favorite, but it is quite amusing to be watching a scene with music that mostly sounds like a cross between bluegrass and Aaron Copland, and then there's a 2-second modulation/transition that quotes the Overture to the Marriage of Figaro and the first movement Eine Kleine Nacktmusik before returning to the western tune.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

BurningDesire said:


> For my first post, here's what the songs in the show would sound like if Schnittke or Ives was in charge of scoring it :3


Utter, utter crap music.


----------



## DrKilroy

I do not find anything too interesting in most of music, but I really like the Find a Pet song.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Chrythes

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Utter, utter crap music.


It makes me want to curl up in a corner and cry.


----------



## Lukecash12

BurningDesire said:


> heh, I wouldn't say I watch the show for the music, but the background music isn't bad for cartoon music, I enjoy the classical references in it, and I like some of the songs a fair amount. The "This Day Aria" is pretty cool, "Art of the Dress" is a fun one based in part on a Stephen Sondheim song (and Sondheim is brilliant ), and "Winter Wrap-Up" has the feel of a great 90s rock song.
> 
> And how could I forget "Smile Smile Smile"!? XD Its also got that 90s sound that I like, and I just love stuff thats so joyous and happy. Brings a smile to my face as fast as Beethoven's 6th


"Smile smile smile", at least just the title, makes me think of "happy happy joy joy" from the Ren and Stimpy Show.


----------



## Kopachris

Lukecash12 said:


> "Smile smile smile", at least just the title, makes me think of "happy happy joy joy" from the Ren and Stimpy Show.


Ren and Stimpy creeps me out even more as an adult than it did as a child.


----------



## Mickey

Power Puff Girls - Komeda. I think it's good music.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Holy crap, I never would have thought Friendship is Magic would turn up in this part of the internet. I love the show very much. I definitely think This Day Aria is the best song on it.


----------



## brianwalker

Five star thread.


----------



## BurningDesire

WavesOfParadox said:


> Holy crap, I never would have thought Friendship is Magic would turn up in this part of the internet. I love the show very much. I definitely think This Day Aria is the best song on it.


Mwahahaha! It cannot be halted! Also, This Day is pretty good, though it does have a bit too much of an Andrew Lloyd Weber sound for me X3 and I'm not crazy about his music, tbh.


----------



## Lukecash12

Kopachris said:


> Ren and Stimpy creeps me out even more as an adult than it did as a child.


It's my favorite demented cartoon. One of the only ones that got the idea of a demented cartoon right. Tons of parodies and satire, weird imagery, and it's own hilarious commercials. Just classic. But I've got to stop derailing this thread. Ciao.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Let's talk about the fan music.

Check this guy out: 



Dr Dissonance has a bunch of original stuff too, mostly contemporary classical. He's actually majoring in composition, hence why he's so good at this kind of thing compared to others.


----------



## Arsakes

Not THIS on TC .. NOOOOOO! *Episode III Darth Vader style*


----------



## Wandering

^ _Darth Chopin_


----------

